# Molch im Fischteich



## RonnyS311 (27. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

Möchte euch mal erzählen was bei uns im Teich los ist, haben ihn jetzt erst komplett gereinigt, weitere Pflanzen mit reingebracht etc.

Der Teich wird ganz gut angenommen, erst viele __ Wasserläufer und heute haben wir einen __ Teichmolch entdeckt. Fragen uns wie der da reingekommen sein kann. Es ist kein Fluss, See oder ähnliches in der Nähe, etwa 3km entfernt. Wie hat der denn bitte unseren Teich gefunden, das ist mir ein Rätsel... noch dazu das der Teich ziemlich versteckt liegt, Straßen drumherum, dann auf der einen Seite das Haus, auf der anderen der Schuppen, der Garten hat auch noch ein 20cm Betonsockel darüber Sichtschutz. Also die Chance als so kleiner Molch in unseren Teich zu kommen find ich doch sehr gering und trotzdem hat er es geschafft, Hut ab.

Nur 1 Molch alleine gefällt dem doch sicher auch nicht und das auch noch in einem Fischteich? Sie konkurieren schon, der Molch hat sich einem jungen __ Goldfisch angeschlichen aber im gleichen Abstand folgte ihm ein etwas größerer Jungfisch. Nachdem der Molch nach dem Goldfisch schnappte, kamen gleich die 2 Großen an und haben den Molch angestuppst. 
Ein richtiger Unruhestifter... erst dachten wir ein Goldfisch ist tot, der lag regungslos am Grund, hat sich kaum bewegt nur ganz leicht Mund mal, Kescher geholt mit einmal ist er losgedüsst. Er hatte sich nur totgestellt.
Und auch so haben sich die Fische heute anderster Verhalten, die mögen den Eindringling nicht.

Mal sehen wie das weitergeht mit denen...


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

Hallo RonnyS311,
ich habe auch beim reinigen meines Teiches grade festgestellt das ich auch min. einen Molch habe. 
Auch bei mir ist kein Teich/Fluß oder irgenwas feuchtes in der Nähe.
Kann ja dann nur durch Vögel/__ Enten oder durch Pflanzen eigeschleppt worden sein, denke ich


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

Hi

__ Molche können schon wandern. Ist er denn schon ausgewachsen? Kann mir das Schauspiel nicht so ganz vorstellen. Wie groß sind denn die Fische?
Solche Tiere benötigen in der Regel auf ihren Wanderungen feuchte schattige Plätze, andenen sie "Pause" machen. Oft sind das verwilderte Hecken (nicht umsonst habe ich eine solche angelegt). Da wandern sie dann entlang, bis sie auf so ein Gewässer treffen. So wie du deine Lage beschreibst, hört sich das aber wirklich fast schon unmöglich an. Könntest du ihn als Winzling nicht selbst eingeschleppt haben durch Pflanzen etc? Geht das überhaupt?

Grüße Michael


----------



## RonnyS311 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

Ich denke er ist noch nicht ausgewachsen vielleicht 7cm so gut kann ich das nicht einschätzen, aber wirkt ziemlich zierlich. Die kleinen Fische sind vielleicht so 5cm.

Hmm ich habe die gekaufte Seerose so wie sie war mit der Erde eingepflanzt, die anderen habe ich alle gründlich gereinigt und den Teich hatte ich ja komplett saubergemacht da war gar nichts mehr drin, also vom letzten Jahr kann er nicht sein.
Meint ihr der kann im Lehmgemisch der Seerose gewesen sein?


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

ich hab mich gestern gefreut wie ein Schneekönig, denn unsre __ Molche sind wieder da....  nach planieren des alten Teichs waren die vom neuen erst mal nicht angetan, seit gestern ziehen sie wieder ein    die wandern ein....  die nächsten Teiche sind hier ca. 8 km entfernt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

Hi Ronny,

die heimischen __ Molche leben ja an Land und das im allgemeinen für sich allein. Nur zur Vermehrung suchen die geschlechtreifen Tiere Gewässer auf und damit auch den Kontakt zu Artgenossen (zum Nachwuchs machen gehören halt immer zwei). Wenn der Molch keinen Sexpartner findet verläßt er das Gewässer halt wieder unverrichteter Dinge, einen Schaden nimmt der dadurch nicht wenn er allein im Pool saß

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*



> . erst dachten wir ein __ Goldfisch ist tot, der lag regungslos am Grund, hat sich kaum bewegt nur ganz leicht Mund mal, Kescher geholt mit einmal ist er losgedüsst.



Na da wird wohl einer ne kleine Pause gebraucht haben vom vielen Fischeln 

Trollige Grüße Rene


----------



## lotta (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Molch im Fischteich*

OH,
 ich möchte auch so gerne __ Molche haben
aber trotz einem Bachlauf, direkt 5 Meter vom Teich entfernt
und einem Entwässerungsgraben, im rechten Winkel dazu
wollen bei mir keine Molche einziehen .
Falls jemand seineMolche  nicht mag,
 gebt ihnen zur Weiterwanderung,doch bitte meine Adresse:beten


----------

